# Fleetwood Stirzaker connections



## JennieJA (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm here because I'm on the 'Ancestry' trail and have got sidetracked!!
I'd love to her from anyone who might have known Neville Stirzaker and who can fill me in on all the ships he sailed. I've posted a picture which had the words 'Neville off the us coast' written on the back - when and where this was taken is a mystery.

Also, I've discovered that my g.g. grandfather, John Stirzaker, was a mariner and have two old photos of the crew of the Duke of Albany and the Duke of Cornwall c. 1900. If anyone can identify a more precise date for these photos, I'd be glad to her from them.
Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi,I live in Fleetwood and have an old school chum from the Stirzaker family.I'll get in touch with him and ask for any info.if you pm me with any relevent details and dates it would be helpful.cheers,neil.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Copied Posts*

I have copied the the first two posts on this thread from the "Say Hello" forum.
The original message on "Say Hello" has been re-titled "hello from JennieJA" (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Jennie from the other side of Blackpool to Fleetwood.

I hope you enjoy the site. You may care to check out the Ships Research forum where there is some useful information about researching ships and mariners.

I found the site for the same reasons of you about 18 months ago and have become trapped here ever since. You have been warned!

Good company though and some very informed and helpful people. Good sense of humour is required!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello Jennie - glad you took my advice. Welcome!!
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome on board Jennie, enjoy the site.

Frank


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome Jennie, but beware, there are some crafty old seadogs on here.
As long as your careful this is the best site on the net.
Have fun.


----------



## Eric Walter (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello Jennie

When I attended the pre-sea course at Fleetwood Navigation School (1963-64) I dated a girl called Stirzaker who lived in Fleetwood. Will contact you by pm.

Eric


----------



## P.CHARNLEY (Mar 16, 2007)

*Hello*



nhp651 said:


> hi,I live in Fleetwood and have an old school chum from the Stirzaker family.I'll get in touch with him and ask for any info.if you pm me with any relevent details and dates it would be helpful.cheers,neil.


This has nothing to do with the Stirzaker question but while surfing the site your name popped up. I remember you from our Bailey school days. Do you recall a Pete 'Jock' Charnley. It is I. Used to knock about a bit with Ted Walkington. If I remember correctly you were heavily involved with Model Yatch Club and we had a merry time in the 'Marine'. I remember the name Stirzaker but not that well. Hope your ok Neil and hope to hear from you. Long time since I went to Fleetwood. Still keep in touch with John Grundy and a guy called Andy Anderson.
Regards,
Pete.


----------

